# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Help Remove Speaker Boehner!

## itshappening

If you live in one of the states below - or even better in their district - contact a representative below and tell them to vote *against* Boehner for Speaker.

Call the House switchboard operator:

*(202) 224-3121*

Or look up their contact details *HERE*

Or use Google to find their contact info

Heres our list of target Congressmen to reach out to encourage them to abstain. All listed members are either 2010 or 2012 freshmen Republicans, or prominent members of the conservative caucusthe Republican Study Committee (RSC).

Alabama
Martha Roby (Alabama, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Mo Brooks (Alabama, 5th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Robert Aderholt (Alabama, 4th District)  RSC Member (Twitter)
Spencer Bachus (Alabama, 6th District)  RSC Member
Mike Rogers (Alabama, 3rd District)  RSC Member

Arkansas
Rick Crawford (Arkansas, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Tim Griffin (Arkansas, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Steve Womack (Arkansas, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Tom Cotton (Arkansas, 4th District)  2012 Freshman

Arizona
Matt Salmon (Arizona, 5th District)  2012 Freshman
Paul Gosar (Arizona, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
David Schweikert (Arizona, 6th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Trent Franks (Arizona, 2nd District)  RSC Member

California
Paul Cook (California, 8th District)  2012 Freshman
Doug LaMalfa (California, 1st District)  2012 Freshman
Jeff Denham (California, 19th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
David Valadao (California, 21st District)  2012 Freshman
John Campbell (California, 48th District)- RSC Member
Tom McClintock (California, 4th District)  RSC Member
Gary Miller (California, 42nd District)  RSC Member
Ed Royce (California, 40th District)  RSC Member

Colorado
Cory Gardner (Colorado, 4th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Scott Tipton (Colorado, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Mike Coffman (Colorado, 6th District)  RSC Member
Doug Lamborn (Colorado, 5th District)  RSC Member

Florida
Ted Yoho (Florida, 3rd District)  2012 Freshman
Ron DeSantis (Florida, 6th District)  2012 Freshman
Trey Radel (Florida, 19th District)  2012 Freshman
Rich Nugent (Florida, 5th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Dennis Ross (Florida, 12th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Steve Southerland (Florida, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC (Twitter)
Daniel Webster (Florida, 8th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC
Gus Bilirakis (Florida, 9th District)  RSC Member
Vern Buchanan (Florida, 13th District)- RSC Member
Jeff Miller (Florida, 1st District)  RSC Member
Bill Posey (Florida, 15th District)  RSC Member

Georgia
Doug Collins (Georgia, 9th District)  2012 Freshman
Austin Scott (Georgia, 8th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Rob Woodall (Georgia, 7th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member
Paul Broun (Georgia, 10th District)- RSC Member
Lynn Westmoreland (Georgia, 3rd District)
Phil Gingrey (Georgia, 11th District)  RSC Member
Tom Graves (Georgia, 9th District)  RSC Member
Jack Kingston (Georgia, 1st District)  RSC Member
Tom Price (Georgia, 6th District)  RSC Member

Idaho
Raul Labrador (Idaho, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)

Illinois
Rodney Davis (Illinois, 13th District)  2012 Freshman
Randy Hultgren (Illinois, 14th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Adam Kinzinger (Illinois, 11th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
John Shimkus (Illinois, 19th District)  RSC Member

Indiana
Susan Brooks (Indiana, 5th District)  2012 Freshman
Luke Messer (Indiana 6th District)  2012 Freshman
Larry Bucshon (Indiana, 8th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Todd Rokita (Indiana, 4th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Todd Young (Indiana, 9th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Marlin Stutzman (Indiana, 13th District)- RSC Member

Iowa
Steve King (Iowa, 5th District)  RSC Member

Kansas
Tim Huelskamp (Kansas, 1st District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Mike Pompeo (Kansas, 4th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member
Kevin Yoder (Kansas, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)

Kentucky
Thomas Massie (Kentucky, 4th District)  2012 Freshman & RSC Member
Andy Barr (Kentucky, 6th District)  2012 Freshman
Brett Guthrie (Kentucky, 2nd District)  RSC Member

Lousiana
Jeff Landry (Louisiana, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
John Fleming (Louisiana, 4th District)  RSC Member
Steve Scalise (Louisiana, 1st District)  RSC Member

Maryland
Andy Harris (Maryland, 1st District)  2010 Freshman

Michigan
Kerry Bentivolio (Michigan, 11th District)  2012 Freshman
Justin Amash (Michigan, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Dan Benishek (Michigan, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Bill Huizenga (Michigan, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Tim Walberg (Michigan, 7th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Dave Camp (Michigan, 4th District)  RSC Member

Minnesota
John Kline (Minnesota, 2nd District)  RSC Member
Michele Bachmann (Minnesota, 6th District)  RSC Member

Mississippi
Allan Nunnelee (Mississippi, 1st district)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Steven Palazzo (Mississippi, 4th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member

Missouri
Ann Wagner (Missouri, 2nd District)  2012 Freshman
Vicky Hartzler (Missouri, 4th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Billy Long (Missouri, 7th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Alan Nunnelee (Missouri, 1st District)  RSC Member

Montana
Steve Daines (Montana-AL District)  2012 Freshman

Nebraska
Jeff Fortenberry (Nebraska, 1st District)  RSC Member

Nevada
Joe Heck (Nevada, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)

New Jersey
Chris Smith (New Jersey, 4th District)
Scott Garrett (New Jersey, 5th District)  RSC Member

New Mexico
Steve Pearce (New Mexico, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)

New York
Chris Collins (New York, 27th District)  2012 Freshman
Chris Gibson (New York, 20th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Michael Grimm (New York, 13th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Richard Hanna (New York, 24th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Tom Reed (New York, 29th District)  RSC Member

North Carolina
Robert Pittenger (North Carolina, 9th District)  2012 Freshman
George Holding (North Carolina, 13th District)  2012 Freshman
Richard Hudson (North Carolina, 8th District)  2012 Freshman
Mark Meadows (North Carolina, 11th District)  2012 Freshman
Renee Elmers (North Carolina, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Howard Coble (North Carolina, 6th District)  RSC Member
Virginia Foxx (North Carolina, 5th District)  RSC Member
Patrick McHenry (North Carolina, 1st District)  RSC Member

North Dakota
Kevin Cramer (North Dakota, AL District)  2012 Freshman

Ohio
Brad Wenstrup (Ohio, 2nd district)  2012 Freshman
David Joyce (Ohio, 14th District)  2012 Freshman
Steve Chabot (Ohio, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Bob Gibbs (Ohio, 18th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Bill Johnson (Ohio, 6th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Jim Renacci (Ohio, 16th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Steve Stivers (Ohio, 15th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC (Twitter)
Steve Austria (Ohio, 7th District)  RSC Member
Mike Turner (Ohio, 3rd District)  RSC Member
Jim Jordan (Ohio, 4th District)  RSC Member
Robert Latta (Ohio, 5th District)  RSC Member

Oklahoma
Jim Bridenstine (Oklahoma, 1st District)  2012 Freshman
Markwayne Mullin (Oklahoma, 2nd District)  2012 Freshman
James Lankford (Oklahoma, 5th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Tom Cole (Oklahoma, 4th District)  RSC Member
James Lankford (Oklahoma, 5th District)  RSC Member
Frank Lucas (Oklahoma, 3rd District)  RSC Member

Pennsylvania
Scott Perry (Pennsylvania, 4th District)  2012 Freshman
Keith Rothfus (Pennsylvania, 12th District)  2012 Freshman
Lou Barletta (Pennsylvania, 11th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Mike Fitzpatrick (Pennsylvania, 8th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Mike Kelly (Pennsylvania, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Tom Marino (Pennsylvania, 10th District)  2010 Freshman
Pat Meehan (Pennsylvania, 7th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Joe Pitts (Pennsylvania, 16th District)  RSC Member

South Carolina
Tom Rice (South Carolina, 7th District)  2012 Freshman
Jeff Duncan (South Carolina, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Trey Gowdy (South Carolina, 4th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Mick Mulvaney (South Carolina, 5th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Tim Scott (South Carolina, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Joe Wilson (South Carolina, 2nd District)  RSC Member

South Dakota
Kristi Noem (South Dakota, AL District)  2010 Freshman

Tennessee
Diane Black (Tennessee, 6th District)  2010 Freshman&RSC (Twitter)
Scott DesJarlais (Tennessee, 4th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Stephen Fincher (Tennessee, 8th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Chuck Fleischmann (Tennessee, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Marsha Blackburn(Tennesse, 7th District)  RSC Member
Phil Roe (Tennessee, 1st District)  RSC Member

Texas
Roger Williams (Texas, 25th District)  2012 Freshman
Steve Stockman (Texas, 36th District)  2012 Freshman
Randy Weber (Texas, 14th District)  2012 Freshman
Blake Farenthold (Texas, 27th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Bill Flores (Texas, 17th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Joe Barton (Texas, 6th District)-RSC Member
Kevin Brady (Texas, 8th District)-RSC Member
Michael Burgess (Texas, 26th District)- RSC Member
John Carter (Texas, 31st District)  RSC Member
Michael Conaway (Texas, 11th District)  RSC Member
John Culberson (Texas, 7th District)  RSC Member
Louie Gohmert (Texas, 1st District)  RSC Member
Kay Granger (Texas, 12th District)  RSC Member
Ralph Hall (Texas, 4th District)  RSC Member
Sam Johnson (Texas, 3rd District)  RSC Member
Mac Thornberry (Texas, 13th District)  RSC Member
Kenny Marchant (Texas, 24th District)  RSC Member
Michael McCaul (Texas, 10th District)  RSC Member
Randy Neugebauer (Texas, 19th District)  RSC Member
Pete Olson (Texas, 22nd District)  RSC Member
Ted Poe (Texas, 2nd District)  RSC Member

Utah
Chris Stewart (Utah, 2nd District)  2012 Freshman
Rob Bishop(Utah, 1st District)  RSC Member
Jason Chaffetz (Utah, 3rd District)  RSC Member

Virginia
Morgan Griffith (Virginia, 9th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Robert Hurt (Virginia, 5th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Scott Rigell (Virginia, 2nd District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)
Randy Forbes (Virginia, 4th District)  RSC Member

Washington
Jaime Herrera Beutler (Washington, 3rd District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)

West Virginia
David B. McKinley (West Virginia, 1st District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)

Wisconsin
Sean Duffy (Wisconsin, 7th District)  2010 Freshman (Twitter)
Reid Ribble (Wisconsin, 8th District)  2010 Freshman & RSC Member (Twitter)

Wyoming
Cynthia Lummis (Wyoming, AL District)  RSC Member

----------


## itshappening

STOCKMAN TO VOTE NO ON SPEAKER BOEHNER

http://congressmanstevestockman.com/...eaker-boehner/

----------


## Adrock

Rumors that Bohner may resign tonight..... 

Stay tuned.

----------


## vita3

WHO REPLACES HIM?

Because Cantor is not the answer we are looking for.

----------


## Adrock

> WHO REPLACES HIM?


We will see. 

Amash for speaker!

----------


## itshappening

> Rumors that Bohner may resign tonight..... 
> 
> Stay tuned.


Unlikely.  The man will not go until he's forced into a second ballot for speaker. 

He's already lined up a vote on 60 billion Sandy Pork bill and is ready to sell out conservatives time after time for another 2 years. 

It is critical everyone contacts any GOP reps from their state right NOW!

----------


## itshappening

> WHO REPLACES HIM?
> 
> Because Cantor is not the answer we are looking for.


There are loads of candidates besides Cantor, they will emerge if we can force Boehner out.

----------


## Smart3

I can't imagine Boehner's replacement being even remotely better.

Since we have to rule out Liberty and Tea Party people, I suggest perhaps Richard Hanna.

----------


## Adrock

> Unlikely.  The man will not go until he's forced into a second ballot for speaker. 
> 
> He's already lined up a vote on 60 billion Sandy Pork bill and is ready to sell out conservatives time after time for another 2 years. 
> 
> It is critical everyone contacts any GOP reps from their state right NOW!


I just contacted the reps in my state.

----------


## supermario21

Follow

Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
RT @j_strong: Amash said he would vote for Boehner if Boehner made "amends" by tomorrow morning


doesn't look like there's any coup

----------


## itshappening

what's the likelihood Boehner will make "amends"? He is a stubborn fool.

He might do it though  to get Amash's vote, he's already bought off the north east delegation with 60 billion dollars.

----------


## Rocco

He was my rep pre 2013 and he is probably the most anti liberty congressman there is. Confusing suggestion. 




> I can't imagine Boehner's replacement being even remotely better.
> 
> Since we have to rule out Liberty and Tea Party people, I suggest perhaps Richard Hanna.

----------


## Smart3

> He was my rep pre 2013 and he is probably the most anti liberty congressman there is. Confusing suggestion.


Sure, let me explain.

Hanna is a Huntsman Republican, who is very likely to put our (Liberty/TEA) bills up to a vote, whereas Boehner will not permit them. 

Hanna is by no means ideal for the job, but the prospect of a moderate non-establishment Speaker is better than another establishment Speaker like Cantor, McCarthy, etc.

----------


## skiingff

We only need 17 defections. Here's a targeted list. These Congressmen are either members of Amash's House Liberty Caucus, Ron Paul endorsed members, or members removed from committee by the current Speaker. Blast these folks with messages on Facebook, Twitter, E-mail, Free Fax, Phone, etc.

1.) Steve Stockman (confirmed)
2.) Justin Amash
3.) Kerry Bentivolio
4.) Thomas Massie
5.) Walter Jones
6.) Raul Labrador
7.) Rob Woodall
8.) Ted Yoho
9.) Jim Jordan
10.) David Schweikert
11.) Tim Huelskamp
12.) Jason Chaffetz
13.) Jeff Duncan
14.) Morgan Griffith
15.) Vicky Hartzler
16.) Tom McClintock
17.) Mick Mulvaney
18.) Reid Ribble	
19.) Todd Rokita
20.) Tim Walberg

----------


## Rocco

A Huntsman Republican is a good description, and in his quasi anti GOP establishment-ness he may well be friendlier to us, though the guy has an atrocious record on taxes and spending. 




> Sure, let me explain.
> 
> Hanna is a Huntsman Republican, who is very likely to put our (Liberty/TEA) bills up to a vote, whereas Boehner will not permit them. 
> 
> Hanna is by no means ideal for the job, but the prospect of a moderate non-establishment Speaker is better than another establishment Speaker like Cantor, McCarthy, etc.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> We only need 17 defections. Here's a targeted list. These Congressmen are either members of Amash's House Liberty Caucus, Ron Paul endorsed members, or members removed from committee by the current Speaker. Blast these folks with messages on Facebook, Twitter, E-mail, Free Fax, Phone, etc.
> 
> 1.) Steve Stockman (confirmed)
> 2.) Justin Amash
> 3.) Kerry Bentivolio
> 4.) Thomas Massie
> 5.) Walter Jones
> 6.) Raul Labrador
> 7.) Rob Woodall
> ...


Gohmert will be another. Paul Broun and Jimmy Duncan are likely, but not assured.

----------


## itshappening

Ask some of these Rep's to vote for Newt Gingrich for speaker to force a 2nd ballot.

----------


## vita3

What time today do they vote against Boehner?

----------


## _pauladin_

I e-mailed some of my state's reps, including Yoho. It'd be terrific if they can get this done.

----------


## Spoa

bump for importance!

----------


## supermario21

The speaker vote is going to happen on CSPAN any minute now. According to the reporter on the network, this is a roll call vote where every member stands up and announces their vote. Could be pretty dramatic.

----------


## georgiaboy

> The speaker vote is going to happen on CSPAN any minute now. According to the reporter on the network, this is a roll call vote where every member stands up and announces their vote. Could be pretty dramatic.


thanks for the headsup

livestream via C-SPAN: http://www.c-span.org/Events/House-G...10737436964-3/

Commentator from the Washington Examiner thinks Boehner will get the speakership, even if some GOP reps voting present or for another candidate.  Dems will vote Pelosi.

----------


## georgiaboy

pretty cool scene on the House floor.  Reps have their spouses & kids with them.  One kid was busy playing a video game on his iPad.  Looks like he's "bored at church".

----------


## Koz

Any word??

----------


## V3n

> pretty cool scene on the House floor.  Reps have their spouses & kids with them.  One kid was busy playing a video game on his iPad.  Looks like he's "bored at church".


Better not be a violent video game!!

----------


## supermario21

Here we go, nominations being taken now.

----------


## supermario21

McMorris-Rogers nominates Boehner, says Boehner has "strengthened committees" and calls for a unanimous vote among the Republican conference.

----------


## V3n

Boehner and Pelosi - no other nominations.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Only 2 nominations. Boehner and Pelosi.

Edit: Guess I'll stop. Looks like other people have this covered.

----------


## supermario21

No nominations other than Boehner and Pelosi. Remember members can still vote present.

----------


## supermario21

Did Amash and Labrador vote Boehner? They might have been present. No announcement was made with the name.

----------


## V3n

Did Amash vote "Labrador" ?  Is that what I heard, or did I mishear that?

----------


## Lightweis

How did Amash vote?

----------


## compromise

Amash voted Labrador?

----------


## supermario21

Bentivolio votes Boehner.

----------


## V3n

Bentivolio - Boehner.  

edit - maybe I don't need a mad face - maybe he's just playing the game and Boehner was going to win anyway... let him get some votes down first..  (but if this was his 1st vote..)

----------


## supermario21

Actually confirmed via twitter, Amash voted for Labrador.

----------


## supermario21

Bachmann also voted for herself.

----------


## Spoa

Bridenstine is second defection.

----------


## supermario21

Blackburn doesn't vote. Things are getting interesting judging by the noises on the house floor. Also why is Allen West being asked how he voted?

----------


## supermario21

Cantor firmly votes for John Boehner.

----------


## compromise

Thanks to Amash, Bridenstine and Bachmann!

----------


## supermario21

Remember, as long as we get what, 17 total other/no votes among Republicans, then there is no speaker on the first ballot.

----------


## supermario21

Jim Cooper of Tennessee votes for Colin Powell??

----------


## supermario21

Allen West also has a vote.

----------


## compromise

Jimmy Duncan voted for Boehner.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Is this defection of 17 even possible? So far only five.

By the way, technically, is it even possible for Pelosi to become speaker? I thought even if EVERY Democrat voted for her, she wouldn't have the necessary amount of votes for a majority.

----------


## supermario21

According to Dave Weigel, expect fireworks from others such as Mulvaney.

----------


## georgiaboy

in the "F"s on the roll call

Boehner 60
Pelosi 57
Other/Present 5

----------


## supermario21

Gohmert doesn't vote for Boehner. Votes West.

----------


## supermario21

Huelskamp votes for Jordan.

----------


## tsai3904

I don't think the "Other/Present" include the three who didn't vote.

Robert Costa ‏@robertcostaNRO
So far: Garrett, Bachmann, and Blackburn did *not* vote

----------


## supermario21

Walter Jones votes David Walker.

----------


## Lightweis

couldn't tell who the last guy just voted for?? david walker

----------


## georgiaboy

in the "J"s now,

Boehner 97
Pelosi 87
Other/Present 8

----------


## supermario21

David Walker was a Revolutionary War hero apparently.

----------


## supermario21

Labrador votes for himself.

----------


## Lightweis

I am guessing we dont have a chance here?

----------


## georgiaboy

> David Walker was a Revolutionary War hero apparently.


There's also a David M. Walker who was US Comptroller General recently, anti-bailout IIRC.

----------


## supermario21

> There's also a David M. Walker who was US Comptroller General recently, anti-bailout IIRC.


That would make sense.

----------


## supermario21

Massie votes Amash?

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Massie votes for Amash

----------


## compromise

Massie votes Amash

----------


## V3n

Massie voted for Amash!

----------


## Lightweis

thats 11. How many do we need?

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

It's hard to keep count cause the dem and rep others are on the same total.

----------


## Lightweis

I love you massie!

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> thats 11. How many do we need?


It's not 11.  Blue dog dems aren't voting for Pelosi, they are voting for Cooper

----------


## Lightweis

oh how many republicans are in the 11?

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Where the hell was Mulvaney?

----------


## supermario21

Mulvaney votes for Mulvaney or present. don't know

----------


## compromise

Mulvaney voted for himself

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Mulvaney voted for himself


Love it

----------


## georgiaboy

In the "M"s,

Boehner 135
Pelosi 125
Other/Present 12

----------


## supermario21

Do non voters lower the threshold needed to be elected? Or is it still 218?

----------


## supermario21

Pearce of New Mexico votes Cantor. We're getting close.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Pelosi that was sickening.  Can't stand her

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Do non voters lower the threshold needed to be elected? Or is it still 218?


I believe it is still 218

----------


## tsai3904

Robert Costa ‏@robertcostaNRO
We're at 12 GOP defections and we're only at the Ms -- 7 votes for others beside Boehner, five GOP no novtes

----------


## compromise

> Someone votes Cantor, didn't catch the name. We're getting close.


 Pearce. We're not close, Boehner will win.

----------


## tsai3904

Robert Costa ‏@robertcostaNRO
We're at 12 GOP defections and we're only at the Ms -- 7 votes for others beside Boehner, five GOP no novtes

----------


## supermario21

Price votes Boehner.

----------


## Lightweis

i think you need 216 to win?

----------


## supermario21

Allard is not voting.

----------


## tsai3904

Robert Costa ‏@robertcostaNRO
Whip count of non-Boehner: 5 no votes, 8 others have won votes (2 West, 1 Labrador, 2 Cantor, 1 Jordan, 1 Amash, 1 Walker)

----------


## georgiaboy

In the "R"s,

Boehner 170
Pelosi 149
Other/Present 13

----------


## supermario21

Salmon (R-AZ) doesn't vote.

----------


## supermario21

Schwiekart votes Boehner.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Thomas goes all out and votes for Amash as Speaker!

@RepThomasMassie Way to go! Takes big balls to openly swim against the big government phonies. #tlot #tcot

----------


## supermario21

I'd say it's over. Boehner will be elected.

----------


## Original_Intent

Not looking good

----------


## supermario21

Stockman does not vote.

----------


## compromise

Boehner's won.

----------


## supermario21

according to Costa we need 1 more Republican defection (says 16 defections).

----------


## georgiaboy

What a great way to start the session, with a strict partyline vote.  Really sets the stage for coalition building. :P

----------


## compromise

> according to Costa we need 1 more Republican defection (says 16 defections).


Doesn't Boehner need a majority out of those that voted? Do the nothing/present votes even count?

----------


## supermario21

Joe Wilson votes for Boehner, he might've been our last shot for a defection.

----------


## georgiaboy

In the "W"s

Boehner 207
Pelosi 192
Other/Present 13

----------


## supermario21

Yoho votes Cantor, we have second ballot!

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Yeah did you hear the rumbling when Yoho voted?

----------


## supermario21

Wow Blackburn votes Boehner. Now he gets to vote for himself.

----------


## supermario21

It's over. The presents came back and vote for Boehner.

----------


## supermario21

Follow

Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
Cantor looks pissed. Real pissed.

----------


## supermario21

Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
McCarthy looks incredulous, shaking his head.

----------


## afwjam

ugh.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Garrett, Labrador, Mulvaney and Salmon are all Tea Party guys right?  Probably didn't vote until they wanted to see what would happen then they still pass.  Same with Stockman who voted present.

----------


## V3n

> Where the hell was Mulvaney?


Maybe he got "stuck" on a bus on the way to the Capitol!

----------


## supermario21

Stockman changes from not voting to present. Labrador and Mulvaney still did not vote.

----------


## Lightweis

boooooooo

----------


## supermario21

Mulvaney and Labrador were huddled up with Amash and Huelskamp earlier, then they left before vote.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Can't understand why these guys couldn't get 20 or so of them together and vote for someone else.  Do you think if it was a secret ballot Boehner would have won?  I don't

----------


## supermario21

Let's find John Boehner a primary opponent for 2014. It's a very Republican district, and there would be no fear of losing it in the general.

----------


## jkr

> Let's find John Boehner a primary opponent for 2014. It's a very Republican district, and there would be no fear of losing it in the general.


jim condit jr.

----------


## mac_hine

Politics is show business for ugly people. I can't stand to look at these parasites.

----------


## twomp

I'm even more impressed and proud of Amash and Massie. It was a good attempt. It just sucks that we lose again.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> jim condit jr.


How about someone that doesn't have KKK and Hitler references pop up on a Google search?

----------


## supermario21

According to Chad Pergram, no votes lowered threshold needed to 214, although there doesn't seem to be a consensus on that.

Chad Pergram@ChadPergram 
426 total voting. Means 214 is magic number to elect Speaker.

----------


## jkr

> How about someone that doesn't have KKK and Hitler references pop up on a Google search?


i hear you, but so did ron...

----------


## tsai3904

> According to Chad Pergram, no votes lowered threshold needed to 214, although there doesn't seem to be a consensus on that.
> 
> Chad Pergram@ChadPergram 
> 426 total voting. Means 214 is magic number to elect Speaker.


This is from the Congressional Research Service:




> To be elected, a candidate must receive an absolute majority of all the votes cast for individuals. This number may be less than a majority (now 218) of the full membership of the House, because of vacancies, absentees, or members voting “present.”

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> I'm even more impressed and proud of Amash and Massie. It was a good attempt. It just sucks that we lose again.


and Jones, Stockman, Yoho, Labrador, and Mulvaney at least.

Who were the others that held?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Bentivolio votes Boehner.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> i hear you, but so did ron...


Not like this though.  The KKK connection info pops up higher than his official site.  And he has a DVD about Hitler, and owns that site.  And that's a 70+ year old man finding this out in about 60 seconds.

----------


## tsai3904

There are 431 members (4 vacancies).  Stockman, Mulvaney, and Labrador voted present/declined to vote.  That means Boehner needed 214 votes.  I think he received 220 votes.

----------


## supermario21

Follow

Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
Amash is with Mulvaney talking to Virginia Foxx. No one looks happy
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite






 Follow

Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
Massie and Huelskamp are huddling, look very pleased with how this all went down.
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## supermario21

Follow

Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
Amash is wandering around the House floor, conferring with the other Boehner opponents. Enjoys this.
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
1:39 PM - 3 Jan 13 ·

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Missed the earlier portion of this.  Who did Amash vote for?

----------


## tsai3904

> Missed the earlier portion of this.  Who did Amash vote for?


Amash voted for Raul Labrador of Idaho.

----------


## EBounding

> Bentivolio votes Boehner.


This is what worried me about having a "regular guy" thrown into Washington.  I really hope he isn't getting "starstruck".

----------


## supermario21

Boehner looks like he's going to cry again.

----------


## supermario21

It was Amash who led the movement to replace Boehner.


Robert Costa
‏@robertcostaNRO
Walter Jones tells me that "Amash was the quarterback" of the #fireboehner effort. Huddled with Jones yesterday.

----------


## tsai3904

> It was Amash who led the movement to replace Boehner.
> 
> Robert Costa
> ‏@robertcostaNRO
> Walter Jones tells me that "Amash was the quarterback" of the #fireboehner effort. Huddled with Jones yesterday.


I hope Amash gets some good donations from this because he's going to face some serious backlash from the establishment.

----------


## skiingff

Rep. Kerry Bentivolio, the newly elected "Ron Paul apostle" from Michigan, voted for John Boehner for Speaker of the House. While he rallied against the establishment in his primary and general election campaigns, he voted for politics-as-usual his very first day in office. Please write Congressman Bentivolio to express your grave disappointment.

Especially a shame since Bentivolio was endorsed by Amash and endorsed Amash himself, and then throws him under the bus to vote for Boehner.

----------


## twomp

> I hope Amash gets some good donations from this because he's going to face some serious backlash from the establishment.


I donated to both Amash and Bentivolio this last election cycle. Come 2014, I will take the money I would've given to Bentivolio and give it to Amash. Terribly disappointed in Bentivolio. 1 day in and he has already decided to "play along to get along."

----------


## skiingff

> I donated to both Amash and Bentivolio this last election cycle. Come 2014, I will take the money I would've given to Bentivolio and give it to Amash. Terribly disappointed in Bentivolio. 1 day in and he has already decided to "play along to get along."


Right.

Ron Paul endorsed candidates Justin Amash, Thomas Massie, Ted Yoho, Steve Stockman, and Walter Jones all defected from Boehner.

What the hell was Kerry Bentivolio thinking?

----------


## liveandletlive

Maybe he's Boner's golfing buddy or somethin, what a shame....politics as usual

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I think the people around Kerry made him extra cautious.  Someone needs to tell him that Reagan wanted bold pastels.

----------


## itshappening

> Rep. Kerry Bentivolio, the newly elected "Ron Paul apostle" from Michigan, voted for John Boehner for Speaker of the House. While he rallied against the establishment in his primary and general election campaigns, he voted for politics-as-usual his very first day in office. Please write Congressman Bentivolio to express your grave disappointment. His personal e-mail is kbentivolio@gmail.com.
> 
> Especially a shame since Bentivolio was endorsed by Amash and endorsed Amash himself, and then throws him under the bus to vote for Boehner.


No, please leave him alone.  Kerry has enough trouble back home with the GOP trying to recruit a primary challenger.  A vote against the speaker wouldn't have helped in that regard.

----------


## itshappening

People want rebels but Kerry has to worry about being re-elected and could face a well-funded primary challenger in 12 months time. 

Give him a break and see how he votes first.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Instead of focusing negative vitriol towards Kerry, we should focus some positive feedback and donations to Amash because he'll will be racked over the coals by the establishment for this.

----------


## Darguth

> People want rebels but Kerry has to worry about being re-elected and could face a well-funded primary challenger in 12 months time. 
> 
> Give him a break and see how he votes first.


We just saw how he voted.  That's the point.

I'm not "done" with Kerry (I still support Rand and Amash, although I don't *always* agree with them), but he's lost a lot of trust very early.  He's got a lot to do to make up for it.

----------


## itshappening

Massie's vote was ballsy as well.. 

I dont think you should worry about Bentivolio in what was basically a forgone conclusion and wait and see how he votes.  I am more worried now because it might hurt his donations from some people and believe me, he will need them because there will be a primary challenge and we risk losing a liberty candidate.  If we do it will be a disaster and then they will go after Amash and be emboldened.

----------


## itshappening

> We just saw how he voted.  That's the point.
> 
> I'm not "done" with Kerry (I still support Rand and Amash, although I don't *always* agree with them), but he's lost a lot of trust very early.  He's got a lot to do to make up for it.


Ron Paul has voted for the party endorsed speaker probably nearly every time. that's why he stayed on financial services committee for so long.  trust me, this has nothing to do with it.  The others will face serious retributions for their votes and Kerry could do without any hassle when he is likely to have a primary challenge.

----------


## skiingff

> No, please leave him alone.  Kerry has enough trouble back home with the GOP trying to recruit a primary challenger.  A vote against the speaker wouldn't have helped in that regard.


Booooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo the Congressman is worried about being RE-ELECTED. He just got sworn in to his FIRST TERM today, why is he worried about re-election? Try to serve 1 day in office before worrying about re-election. Someone help this guy.

Politics as usual, another political hack more worried about himself than his promises to the voters.

----------


## Spoa

> Instead of focusing negative vitriol towards Kerry, we should focus some positive feedback and donations to Amash because we will be racked over the coals by the establishment for this.


FABULOUS IDEA!!! We kill two birds with one stone. We help Rep. Amash during this difficult time while also encouraging Rep. Bentivolio to vote better in the future.

----------


## nobody's_hero

So, if we can't hold anyone accountable, why are we involved in politics, exactly? 

Is this a hobby for some folks? A game? Something to do when you get bored at knitting? 

Boehner is the biggest obstacle we face in getting liberty legislation passed. I fail to see how keeping him on and going along to get along is going to make that fight any easier.

----------


## itshappening

> Booooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo the Congressman is worried about being RE-ELECTED. He just got sworn in to his FIRST TERM today, why is he worried about re-election? Try to serve 1 day in office before worrying about re-election. Someone help this guy.
> 
> Politics as usual, another political hack more worried about himself than his promises to the voters.


Kerry needs to worry about what's happening back more than other Rep's.  He is likely to face a primary challenge.

Trust me, this vote has no bearing on his standing or character.  Ron regularly voted for the party endorsed leadership.  He was a reliable vote for them for many years and in return they left him alone.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> No, please leave him alone.  Kerry has enough trouble back home with the GOP trying to recruit a primary challenger.  A vote against the speaker wouldn't have helped in that regard.


I agree.  Allow Massie, Amash, Yoho, and others to work their magic.  Once Kerry gets his feet wet and comfortable he'll swim our way.

----------


## Lightweis

Disappointed with Kerrys vote for sure. But I am willing to reserve judgement until I get to see his voting record

----------


## Spoa

Rep. Kerry Bentivolio just had his picture with Speaker Boehner. He whispered something to the Speaker. Interesting.

----------


## itshappening

Maybe he won't have to worry too much about a well funded primary.  That is Kerry's biggest concern and frankly ours, if they take out Kerry they will then go after Amash and Massie.  Trust me.

----------


## skiingff

> Kerry needs to worry about what's happening back more than other Rep's.  He is likely to face a primary challenge.
> 
> Trust me, this vote has no bearing on his standing or character.  Ron regularly voted for the party endorsed leadership.  He was a reliable vote for them for many years and in return they left him alone.


Try to justify it however you want, the liberty crowd's not buying it. When freshman Republicans Ted Yoho, Thomas Massie, and Steve Stockman can vote against Boehner, Kerry Bentivolio can too. Again, stop worrying about re-election your first day in office. His election was an anomaly that won't be repeated. A fantastic anomaly, but an anomaly nonetheless. He lost the special election to a Democrat and lost a lot of primary votes to a write-in candidate (who writes in someone for a primary election?)  Trust me, the likelihood of Kerry Bentivolio winning re-election is slim to nonexistent.

He needs to get off his high horse (or reindeer?) and support liberty, and not worry about himself or his re-election. Worry about your Liberty base who elected you in the first place and things will take care of themselves.

----------


## kathy88

> Rep. Kerry Bentivolio just had his picture with Speaker Boehner. He whispered something to the Speaker. Interesting.


you going to stop whoring him now?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> So, if we can't hold anyone accountable, why are we involved in politics, exactly? 
> 
> Is this a hobby for some folks? A game? Something to do when you get bored at knitting? 
> 
> Boehner is the biggest obstacle we face in getting liberty legislation passed. I fail to see how keeping him on and going along to get along is going to make that fight any easier.


Do you torch your house because one of the cupboards fell off a hinge?

----------


## itshappening

Though Huelskamp said he wasn’t lobbied on the speaker vote because he’s already been “punished,” the Kansas Republican said that he believed the “arm-twisting was very intense.”

“Committee assignments were threatened,” Huelskamp claimed, although he offered no specifics. “Some committee chairmanships that have already not been announced but awarded were indicated. Certain folks that received money from the National Republican Congressional Committee were suggested they might it before, excuse me, not receive it again.”

“If Americans knew intimidation techniques they would be very concerned.”

The GOP leadership roundly denied Huelskamp’s charges.

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...#ixzz2GwvC9bZD

----------


## Darguth

> Trust me, this vote has no bearing on his standing or character.  Ron regularly voted for the party endorsed leadership.  He was a reliable vote for them for many years and in return they left him alone.


Ron was also a lone voice in the wilderness for the majority of that time as well.  He was the beacon hoping to attract some attention, but with little-to-no hope of actual legislative results or influence.

We are quickly transforming out of that age and into a time of action.  Like-minded people are being elected, and they are being elected with the expectation to act differently and to affect change.

I'm not sure one can so easily compare Dr. Paul's actions to today's vote, to be honest.

----------


## eleganz

Some of you people don't seem to get it. You get voted in to do your job not to start your re-election campaign on your first day of office. 

Bentivolio might or might not have voted For boner so get the target off his back. It isn't really about that. What's more important that we always do our best to stick to our principles and do what's right. We know our formula works WHY NOT BELIEVE in it?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

The in-fighting here is quite humorous.  "Kerry's a traitor."  "No wait, Kerry's not a traitor."  Did Rand Paul doom himself for all time by endorsing Mitt Romney the same time his father spoke at the Texas convention (where he gained a small portion of delegates despite the hush hush about not wanting to reveal the number)?  No.  Will Kerry's actions come back and bite him?  Who knows.  Can't speculate on that anymore than people can on who will run in 2016.  Did his decision anger people? Obviously yes.  Will some people still back him?  Of course.  Not like his subsection forum is suddenly going to disappear. Just let things happen, people. If you want to hinge on _every_ _single_ _vote_ that a member of Congress made, good luck.

Besides, did you _really_ think Boehner would have lost speakership?  Did you _really_ think that? Not to be a cynic, but despite his unpopularity among liberty folks, he's still got a large portion of Republicans that would back him over anyone else. Yes, it's falling in line.  Yes, it's politics. We're not new to this.

----------


## Spoa

> The in-fighting here is quite humorous.  "Kerry's a traitor."  "No wait, Kerry's not a traitor."  Did Rand Paul doom himself for all time by endorsing Mitt Romney the same time his father spoke at the Texas convention (where he gained a small portion of delegates despite the hush hush about not wanting to reveal the number)?  No.  Will Kerry's actions come back and bite him?  Who knows.  Can't speculate on that anymore than people can on who will run in 2016.  Did his decision anger people? Obviously yes.  Will some people still back him?  Of course.  Not like his subsection forum is suddenly going to disappear. Just let things happen, people. If you want to hinge on _every_ _single_ _vote_ that a member of Congress made, good luck.
> 
> Besides, did you _really_ think Boehner would have lost speakership?  Did you _really_ think that? Not to be a cynic, but despite his unpopularity among liberty folks, he's still got a large portion of Republicans that would back him over anyone else. Yes, it's falling in line.  Yes, it's politics. We're not new to this.


Agree. Everyone needs to calm down, take a deep breath, and prepare for more important fights ahead of us. A better use of efforts would be to go congratulate and thank the reps who DID have the guts to oppose Boehner.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron was also a lone voice in the wilderness for the majority of that time as well.  He was the beacon hoping to attract some attention, but with little-to-no hope of actual legislative results or influence.
> 
> We are quickly transforming out of that age and into a time of action.  Like-minded people are being elected, and they are being elected with the expectation to act differently and to affect change.
> 
> I'm not sure one can so easily compare Dr. Paul's actions to today's vote, to be honest.


Ron helped push Gingrich out.  He didn't vote against leadership to grandstand, but if there were a choice, that would be different.

Not deciding about Kerry this early, though.  Cantor was no better.  ME, I'd rather Cantor because I want Boehner to know he can't ax our guys from committees without major grief, but I wouldn't call that an improvement in speaker quality.

Well, it is what it is.  Boehner knows people won't go quietly, and will be backed outside of the Hill.

----------


## itshappening

Rand also endorsed McConnell for leader, there is nothing in it really.  Boehner already had the votes sewn up.  He has still been damaged by 9 defections.

Kerry has a lot of problems back home with the local GOP, he could do without the party in Washington encouraging and funding a primary challenger which is what Boehner and the "leadership" would do if he rebelled.  The other members are a lot safer than he is.

----------


## sailingaway

> Some of you people don't seem to get it. You get voted in to do your job not to start your re-election campaign on your first day of office. 
> 
> Bentivolio might or might not have voted For boner so get the target off his back. It isn't really about that. What's more important that we always do our best to stick to our principles and do what's right. We know our formula works WHY NOT BELIEVE in it?


I agree with that.

I just am not going to throw him out for the first vote.  I gave others second chances, as well.

----------


## twomp

> Rand also endorsed McConnell for leader, there is nothing in it really.  Boehner already had the votes sewn up.  He has still been damaged by 9 defections.
> 
> Kerry has a lot of problems back home with the local GOP, he could do without the party in Washington encouraging and funding a primary challenger which is what Boehner and the "leadership" would do if he rebelled.  The other members are a lot safer than he is.


Yes, we need more people in Washington to vote along with "leadership" out of fear that they might not get re-elected. That will fix our problems.

----------


## tsai3904

> ME, I'd rather Cantor because I want Boehner to know he can't ax our guys from committees without major grief, but I wouldn't call that an improvement in speaker quality.


It wasn't Boehner alone who kicked them out of committees.  It was the Steering Committee that did it and Cantor is a member of the committee.

----------


## sailingaway

> It wasn't Boehner alone who kicked them out of committees.  It was the Steering Committee that did it and Cantor is a member of the committee.


I know.  It would still be a demotion to the guy who  did it, but that is ALL it would have been.  So he's wounded, but our guys are still off committees.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Do you torch your house because one of the cupboards fell off a hinge?


Hah. No. Supporting Boehner is more like helping the arsonist burn down the house. 

"Do you need some more gasoline? Let me help you carry that can"

*You all just don't get it*. 

'Going along to get along' is what the liberty movement has been doing for at least a half a century or more. We wouldn't be in this mess if someone had decided to make a firm stand a long time ago. 

The longer you continue to 'play nice', the more work we will have to do in the future to 'right the ship.' 

_You all think there is some civil, tempered approach to restoring liberty._ 

Some of us are stacking sandbags, digging in, and are ready to go down in flames if that's what it takes. But you guys will be the ones to board the boxcars and only_ THEN_ wonder if maybe it was such a great idea to go on the train ride. Or maybe you wont' even have second thoughts. "Just trust 'em, they wouldn't lead us wrong. Give them a chance to prove themselves." 

I'm not even asking much. You know? This isn't some call to arms. All I'm asking for is a simple $#@!ing vote against the people who hate liberty. But I guess that's just too radical for you. God forbid someone lose an election in this fight! I mean, I'm sure if the ghosts of the founing fathers were around (you know, the people who were assigned death warrants for signing the Declaration of Independence), they'd completely understand when we explain that some of these freshman legislators were in precarious political situations and couldn't risk upsetting someone. Boo hoo hoo.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

I doubt Pelosi or Cantor would have been receptive to Liberty ideals either.  As much as we dislike Boehner, getting him removed as Speaker wouldn't have done that much good.  Hell, it probably would be worse if Pelosi regained the Speaker title.

----------


## Michigan11

Not worried in the least about Kerry. Let's watch his votes in the coming months....

----------


## itshappening

Also, the 12 who didn't vote for Boehner aren't exactly all liberty people.  Some of them are quite bad when it comes to militarism and civil liberties so just keep things in perspective

----------


## itshappening

> Yes, we need more people in Washington to vote along with "leadership" out of fear that they might not get re-elected. That will fix our problems.


Ron went along with leadership for many, many years in their elections and in return they left him alone. Do you not understand this?

Kerry has to worry about his seat, they all do but Kerry more than others because he could face a primary challenge and could do without a powerful man like Boehner working against him.

----------


## compromise

I'm most surprised about Schweikert. He was purged and still backed Boehner.

----------


## itshappening

> Hah. No. Supporting Boehner is more like helping the arsonist burn down the house. 
> 
> "Do you need some more gasoline? Let me help you carry that can"
> 
> *You all just don't get it*. 
> 
> 'Going along to get along' is what the liberty movement has been doing for at least a half a century or more. We wouldn't be in this mess if someone had decided to make a firm stand a long time ago. .


And who the hell takes a firm stand in the GOP caucus before 2010?  Only Ron Paul did and he voted for the leadership year after year.  If even Ron Paul who can raise lots of money went along with it then why do you expect these new, virtually unknown members?  What happened today is quite significant.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Ron went along with leadership for many, many years in their elections and in return they left him alone. Do you not understand this?
> 
> Kerry has to worry about his seat, they all do but Kerry more than others because *he could face a primary challenge and could do without a powerful man like Boehner working against him*.


You think Boehner still won't? Okay folks, let's all kneel and kiss the king's ring and perhaps he'll be so benevolent as to spare us in the future.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> And who the hell takes a firm stand in the GOP caucus before 2010?  Only Ron Paul did and he voted for the leadership year after year.  If even Ron Paul who can raise lots of money went along with it then why do you expect these new, virtually unknown members?  What happened today is quite significant.


Well now, keep in mind that Ron Paul had about as many true friends in Washington the day he left as the day he started. We need to stop wasting our $#@!ing time trying to buy favor with the establishment and focus on areas of potential support. 

Justin Amash going on T.V. and ripping Boehner a new-one  . . . . <<<<< _Very_ inspiring.

Kerry Bentivolio going up to shake Boehner's hand after he's re-elected to his position of power . . . . <<<<<< *NOT* inspiring.

In terms of fervent supporters (the sort that make up the grassroots), I'd wager that Amash is at a much smaller risk of losing his seat now, than Kerry is. 

You can only reach out so far to win over squishy neocons without risking to lose the support of die-hard liberty fanatics.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Hah. No. Supporting Boehner is more like helping the arsonist burn down the house. 
> 
> "Do you need some more gasoline? Let me help you carry that can"
> 
> *You all just don't get it*. 
> 
> 'Going along to get along' is what the liberty movement has been doing for at least a half a century or more. We wouldn't be in this mess if someone had decided to make a firm stand a long time ago. 
> 
> The longer you continue to 'play nice', the more work we will have to do in the future to 'right the ship.' 
> ...


No, the liberty movement has been debating philosophy in a circular firing squad at Olive Garden the past 50 years.  It's only been in the last four, with the direction from Ron Paul, that he slapped us awake out of our coma and got us focused on playing at the big boy table.  And what do you know, within a few short years we actually won seats at that table.  Something no third party has done in those 50 years.  Now you whine when you realize you're in for a longer drag'em out fight and can't turn the ship of state around on a dime and want to crawl back to Olive Garden; because at least there you get to wear the Burger King crown while pontificating how much you despise big government.

----------


## Michigan11

> Well now, keep in mind that Ron Paul had about as many true friends in Washington the day he left as the day he started. We need to stop wasting our $#@!ing time trying to buy favor with the establishment and focus on areas of potential support. 
> 
> Justin Amash going on T.V. and ripping Boehner a new-one  . . . . <<<<< _Very_ inspiring.
> 
> Kerry Bentivolio going up to shake Boehner's hand after he's re-elected to his position of power . . . . <<<<<< *NOT* inspiring.


I think Kerry's vote here was pure strategy. He came in to his position very weak, and keeping your enemies close at this point, is a good idea - especially for him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm most surprised about Schweikert. He was purged and still backed Boehner.


Maybe he weighed the options and thought he was better than Pelosi.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think Kerry's vote here was pure strategy. He came in to his position very weak, and keeping your enemies close at this point, is a good idea - especially for him.


There are multiple strategies to take. Kerry seems to be "playing ball" right now, which is necessary if you want to be on committees and get support for any legislation. I certainly cheer standing up to the big government phonies, but I understand how the game is played.

----------


## green73

This was a real defeat for freedom today.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This is all moot because we would've needed more defections than just Kerry.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Maybe he weighed the options and thought he was better than Pelosi.


It takes a majority, not a plurality, so there was no danger of Pelosi getting the position unless too many GOPers abstained, or actually voted for Pelosi. Voting for someone else was a perfectly safe vote, in terms of keeping Pelosi out.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> No, the liberty movement has been debating philosophy in a circular firing squad at Olive Garden the past 50 years.  It's only been in the last four, with the direction from Ron Paul, that he slapped us awake out of our coma and got us focused on playing at the big boy table.  And what do you know, within a few short years we actually won seats at that table.  Something no third party has done in those 50 years.  Now you whine when you realize you're in for a longer drag'em out fight and can't turn the ship of state around on a dime and want to crawl back to Olive Garden; because at least there you get to wear the Burger King crown while pontificating how much you despise big government.


Funny. Ron Paul showed me that we can't continue to compromise anymore and that's when I drew my line in the sand. Now I'm being told that I need to redraw the line in a different spot by the very people that inspired me to make my stand. 

That's an almost indescribable feeling, you know? It's like being stabbed in the heart and being kissed on the forehead at the same time. 

Simply put: I see history repeating itself. We are but another wave of rebellious liberty supporters being patted on the head, and brought back into the fold. But you say, 'oh, calm down. this time will be different.' No. I'm afraid it won't. 

The only time this country ever experienced an actual reduction in the size of government was when a handful of patriots firmly decided that they would not be brought back into submission. We are lucky. Our forefathers didn't even have representation. Today, our representatives still have an opportunity to make dissent heard in the legislature. All that is required at this point is to find people with the courage to voice that dissent, though it might mean *gasp* losing an election.

----------


## Michigan11

> There are multiple strategies to take. Kerry seems to be "playing ball" right now, which is necessary if you want to be on committees and get support for any legislation. I certainly cheer standing up to the big government phonies, but I understand how the game is played.


Yeah exactly. Politics isn't black and white but our guys are playing the game these establishment traitors setup and they are playing it to our advantage.

----------


## Michigan11

> This was a real defeat for freedom today.


It was just the opposite in reality. This vote would not even have been a discussion, if it were not for our candidates getting into office in the first place. 2014 is where are sites should be set. We have the momentum right now and its growing. I am more optimistic than ever before and optimism is contagious. This movement should be very optimistic right now.

----------


## itshappening

> This was a real defeat for freedom today.


Wrong.  it's a huge win.  2 years ago 241 members including dear Ron voted for Boehner, today he got a reminder that he aint all powerful.  Gingrich was the last speaker to number such defections and he was out on his ass a year later

----------


## itshappening

> Well now, keep in mind that Ron Paul had about as many true friends in Washington the day he left as the day he started. We need to stop wasting our $#@!ing time trying to buy favor with the establishment and focus on areas of potential support. 
> 
> Justin Amash going on T.V. and ripping Boehner a new-one  . . . . <<<<< _Very_ inspiring.
> 
> Kerry Bentivolio going up to shake Boehner's hand after he's re-elected to his position of power . . . . <<<<<< *NOT* inspiring.
> 
> In terms of fervent supporters (the sort that make up the grassroots), I'd wager that Amash is at a much smaller risk of losing his seat now, than Kerry is. 
> 
> You can only reach out so far to win over squishy neocons without risking to lose the support of die-hard liberty fanatics.


Before Ron Paul no one dared go against the leadership and even Ron's discontent never surfaced in their highly stage managed "elections".  That's how he was on the Financial services committee for so long and got a sub-committee chairmanship because they tolerated everything else but if he organized a movement to overthrow the leadership they would have come down on him like a ton of bricks.

There now appears to be 12 rep's who are openly rebelling and probably many more who sympathize and with a slim majority Boehner is an extremely weaker speaker for it.

----------


## itshappening

> You think Boehner still won't? Okay folks, let's all kneel and kiss the king's ring and perhaps he'll be so benevolent as to spare us in the future.


You don't have to kiss his ring but if you want to survive as a politician -and bear in mind Kerry could be facing a primary challenge in just 12 months time - then being friendly with Boehner will be of some use.  Openly trashing him and rebelling at every opportunity is not going to be helpful.  Do you know how hard it is to send a decent congressman to Washington? How much it costs? how much hard work is involved? And you just want them to go there and openly rebel, irritate leadership and find themselves isolated, primaried and gone within 18 months?

Ron was always respectful to leadership - he endorsed them time after time - and it served him well during his 26 years in office.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I saw on Twitter that Trent Franks said that the movement to oust Boehner was thrown together (presumably by Amash) about 15 minutes before the votes took place.  If that is the case, there simply wasn't enough time to rally enough folks behind the effort.

----------


## twomp

> Ron went along with leadership for many, many years in their elections and in return they left him alone. Do you not understand this?
> 
> Kerry has to worry about his seat, they all do but Kerry more than others because he could face a primary challenge and could do without a powerful man like Boehner working against him.


So what you are saying is that Ron Paul would've voted for Boehner even after he purged those 4 guys from the committee? I disagree. I think if Ron Paul were there today, he wouldn't have voted for Boner either.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> So what you are saying is that Ron Paul would've voted for Boehner even after he purged those 4 guys from the committee? I disagree. I think if Ron Paul were there today, he wouldn't have voted for Boner either.


History says otherwise.  Ron is retired now.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Funny. Ron Paul showed me that we can't continue to compromise anymore and that's when I drew my line in the sand. Now I'm being told that I need to redraw the line in a different spot by the very people that inspired me to make my stand. 
> 
> That's an almost indescribable feeling, you know? It's like being stabbed in the heart and being kissed on the forehead at the same time. 
> 
> Simply put: I see history repeating itself. We are but another wave of rebellious liberty supporters being patted on the head, and brought back into the fold. But you say, 'oh, calm down. this time will be different.' No. I'm afraid it won't. 
> 
> The only time this country ever experienced an actual reduction in the size of government was when a handful of patriots firmly decided that they would not be brought back into submission. We are lucky. Our forefathers didn't even have representation. Today, our representatives still have an opportunity to make dissent heard in the legislature. All that is required at this point is to find people with the courage to voice that dissent, though it might mean *gasp* losing an election.


Well what are you going to do about it besides post on an internet forum?

----------


## twomp

> History says otherwise.  Ron is retired now.


Really! He's retired now????

----------


## sailingaway

> Really! He's retired now????


He said he'd be going to campuses more than ever, putting out Texas Straight Talk at the same number and working C4L.

Lew Rockwell said something about 'a new homepage' and also 'a television extravaganza' whatever that is.

I think he's not any kind of retired.

----------


## Spoa

Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-TX 1) talks about his vote against Speaker Boehner. He also notes that the only chairmanship he still has is Chairman of the Prayer Breakfast Cmte. after he refused to follow the leaders a few years ago. I didn't know that purging was already happening years before.

----------


## cheapseats

> This is what worried me about having a "regular guy" thrown into Washington.  I really hope he isn't getting "starstruck".





> I am sitting in our very own Congressman Thomas Massie's private office watching his tv and following the goings on across the street. He should be here to party with us soon. *Life is grand!* I already have some photos and will post them later. I can say that this is as surreal as it gets. His office is a hive of activity and the revolution is certainly the toast of the town right now. Folks, we have arrived!



http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...94#post4802694

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Well what are you going to do about it besides post on an internet forum?


Oh I don't know. I was a delegate, does that count for anything?

Although, frankly, if I had known so many people in the movement always want to wait until the verge of a turning point to suddenly play along with the establishment, well, why should I do anything other than post on an internet forum? We had a chance to be a stubborn thorn in the GOP's side for Boehner's coronation, lo and behold, our 'hopefuls' turned out to be Benedict Arnolds. Or, better yet, just voted _present_. What's the point of that? What message does that send? 

"Nah, I'm not here to stand up for liberty. I just want to watch." I'd laugh if it weren't so sad.

----------

